# CleanYourCar.co.uk - Waxstock photos



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Our pictures from the day are now on *Facebook*

We really enjoyed it and thanks to the organisers and everyone that came over and said hello and of course bought something. It was fantastic to finally put some names to faces.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics Tim! Good to meet you again too. 

Russ.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Russ, yeah and you. Shame I was so rushed next time we will definitely stop over the night before so it's not quite so manic.


----------

